# The general forum....



## bace (Aug 17, 2005)

Isn't really that general.

There's so many other forums/specific threads that there really isn't too much else to talk about....generally.

Not that i'm complaining. I'm just lost as to what to talk about?

....i like to talk ya know. *see post count*.

I never really say much, I just like to talk....it pass's the time here at work.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 17, 2005)

ok. so what's you thoughts on the price of gas?


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2005)

> I never really say much, I just like to talk


 Sounds like someone's itching for a new title. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Aug 17, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok. so what's you thoughts on the price of gas?


 
I think that if I had a car, i'd care more about the price of gas.

Right now, as long as the TTC stay's cheap i'm happy.

What are YOUR thoughts?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

ill tell you my thoughts on gas.


if everyone of these hip, gangster, gun toting wannabe's with the hummers, and suburbans would just go away and stop guzzling all this gas...we wouldnt have nearly the problem.

gas was around 3 dollars a gallon in the 80's during the iran crisis as well, so i guess the overseas problems have alot to do with it.


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> and suburbans would just go away and stop guzzling all this gas...we wouldnt have nearly the problem.



See ya later, Matt :mrgreen:

Yeah, it's expensive and it sucks. Our Suburban has a 40 gallon tank....Aubrey will be along shortly to tell you that we had to put in 30 gallons last night and it was $75. We decided to stop there for two reasons: A) the pump turns off and you have to reswipe the debit card B) He was afraid he might cry. 

But, what can you do? In reality the gas mileage is about the same as our minivan but this has the added benefit of 4WD and living in the mountains it can be very useful. I suppose we could start charging the kids for rides :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 17, 2005)

yes Matt i agree.

now, how about Bagdad...seems their population decreases by the minute.......thoughts?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 17, 2005)

Ahh gas prices...alright just had to chime in and say that last night in the mid of nowhere we found gas for a whopping $2.34...filled up after slamming the breaks on the hwy when we saw it, and then an old man was filling up his truck, and pulled out probably 15 of those lawn mower gas tanks and filled those up too :shock: But gas here is cheaper than most of the country at $2.50...so sorry to those where you really gettin ripped


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 17, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Ahh gas prices...alright just had to chime in and say that last night in the mid of nowhere we found gas for a whopping $2.34...filled up after slamming the breaks on the hwy when we saw it, and then an old man was filling up his truck, and pulled out probably 15 of those lawn mower gas tanks and filled those up too :shock: But gas here is cheaper than most of the country at $2.50...*so sorry to those where you really gettin ripped*


 
thanks Amanda, we are looking at $2.89 for reg at the moment. i say moment because it seems to with every post


----------



## bace (Aug 17, 2005)

You know, I don't have a reputable source, nor have I done any extensive research, but I did get told the other day that there's enough oil in North America to supply our needs for another 50+ yrs. Which would be plenty of time to phase in new technology.

Theoretically speaking that means that someone, somewhere is just trying to rip people off. And it's working.

Now if anyone has any other facts, by all means chime in cause I could be completely wrong here...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> now, how about Bagdad...seems their population decreases by the minute.......thoughts?




not going there.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 17, 2005)

Hmmm

I might have the maths wrong here but our petrol costs around 88p/litre. That's about £4.14/Gallon ($7.48  )

Please tell me I worked it out wrong!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> *not going there*.


 
good answer.....nobody fell for my trick question....i'm rather impressed :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know the conversion...but someone told me that gas in Canada right now is about $4.50 gal   (It's 1.03/liter in my city)...  :shock:

Why it's so much cheaper in the US...I don't know.  Most of the price is just tax up here.  Stupid Government.

It's especially hard to swallow here in Alberta, where a large portion of the oil & gas comes out of the ground.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 17, 2005)

The soloution is buy a truck that runs on diesel , we filled up the 3/4 ton truck this weekend and it only cost $40.00. 

Just kidding  Im talking out my behind. Id rather just get one of those TDI bugs that get 50 mpg.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 17, 2005)

Petrol over here at the moment is scraping under $1.30 a litre - 98RON is nearing $1.50 per litre, it makes me cry everytime i'm filling up and slip a glance at the bowser.

30% of the cost of our petrol is Government Taxes (paying for MP's Superanuation funds and retirement pay-outs), Not happy Jan.


----------



## photong (Aug 17, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok. so what's you thoughts on the price of gas?



It finally reaches 99.9 here. I laugh because I wodner what they'll do when it goes to one dollar. Everyone needs to get enw signs because there's not enough room for another digit unless they bolt or tape one up....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 17, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> *It finally reaches 99.9 here*. I laugh because I wodner what they'll do when it goes to one dollar. Everyone needs to get enw signs because there's not enough room for another digit unless they bolt or tape one up....


 
so how much are big macs?


----------



## ferny (Aug 17, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> yes Matt i agree.
> 
> now, how about Bagdad...seems their population decreases by the minute.......thoughts?


Sounds like they need themselves some BaggyMum's to sort that out then.



And a not very interesting thing to say even though it's slightly on topic. I learnt in school that a cow produces enough methane to keep your cooking going on it's own. So if you find gas too expensive then just buy yourself a cow and stick a pipe up its arse.


Oh, wait, you meant petrol didn't you? Yeah, that's a bit pricey that.


----------



## Scurra (Aug 17, 2005)

I say we should all follow in Fiona Leggate's footsteps. If she can hold her own in a bio ethanol powered car in the british touring car championship it can't be that bad!

http://www.britishsugar.co.uk/RVEceb5cb34f24f4817839ff894c36ddf9c%2C%2C.aspx

there's a bit more info on it. Hell i'd use it, and anything that would give british farmers a bit more cash would suit me as well, lets all start growing sugar beet.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 17, 2005)

From reading this thread over... it seems that Petrol is MUCH more expensive then Gasoline. 
I would highly suggest switching to gas if you still use petrol.

 :lmao:

EDIT: sorry for my lame humor...


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ill tell you my thoughts on gas.
> 
> 
> if everyone of these hip, gangster, gun toting wannabe's with the hummers, and suburbans would just go away and stop guzzling all this gas...we wouldnt have nearly the problem.
> ...



You've got to be joking, you really think they contribute much at all?  Its the suburban people who buy 4x4s and never go in the mud or buy SUVs for no real reason except they're a status symbol and are omfortable.


----------



## ferny (Aug 17, 2005)

I can't find the btcc site for some reason. All the links point me to stupid domain holders.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.btcc.net/


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 17, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> The soloution is buy a truck that runs on diesel , we filled up the 3/4 ton truck this weekend and it only cost $40.00.
> 
> Just kidding  Im talking out my behind. Id rather just get one of those TDI bugs that get 50 mpg.


 
Now that our government have got people to convert to diesel with lower fuel prices they've increased the prices and now it's more expensive than petrol!

The same is going to happen to the new gas cars too!


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> You've got to be joking, you really think they contribute much at all?  Its the suburban people who buy 4x4s and never go in the mud or buy SUVs for no real reason except they're a status symbol and are omfortable.




No, I think you might be hi, because we are talking about the same poeple. the only difference is I used a vague tool lyric reference in my post because my guidance counselor in school told me I was witty.


so calm yourself.


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2005)

So Matt, are we evil gas guzzlers or exempt because we live on the side of the mountain and have to haul two adults, soon to be three children, photography gear and two dogs (Mastiff and Boxer mixes)? I just want to make sure if I should be feeling guilty :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

no no no. everytime i bring this conversation up, one of my friends gets offended.

heres the deal, if you need the space or the functionality of an SUV, then go for it. its the same with photogoddess and her big ass truck.

sorry alison, i was talking about the starbucks drinking, polo wearing, assmites who have the new h2's and dont have any damn reason for it.


----------



## Corry (Aug 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> no no no. everytime i bring this conversation up, one of my friends gets offended.
> 
> heres the deal, if you need the space or the functionality of an SUV, then go for it. its the same with photogoddess and her big ass truck.
> 
> sorry alison, i was talking about the starbucks drinking, polo wearing, assmites who have the new h2's and dont have any damn reason for it.



I know exactly what you are saying...my boyfriend has been giving one of his buddies a lot of crap because after some drunk totaled his car, he had to get a new one..he chose a big ol Trailblazer, I think.... He only has himself to haul around, and he lives at home with his parents, and works in an office cubicle.  He does not need it.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

agreed.

sport utility vehicles are meant to haul one of three things:

1)kids
2)lots of stuff
3)dead kittens


md


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> .... starbucks drinking...



I am guilty of being excited that there is a Starbucks opening here. However, I do much prefer Aub's homemade mochas. 

I was just teasing with you Matt. Up here in NH it's pretty rare that people drive more than what they need. Aub and I were talking that up here the SUV's are pretty much purchased by those who need them vs. those who just have extra money. The people with extra money live in Mass and buy a cabin up here instead :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

there ya go.

i feel your pain, as much as i dont like to admit it...Im really in the mood for a frappucino...but ill wait until i see voodoo again...for his iced goodness!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, dude, it's not the same up here as it is in Cola.  There aren't very many 16 year old kids chatting away on their cell phones while they drive their Escalade a different way to the same school that their sister drives her Denali Yukon to up here in NH.  People for the most part drive them loaded to the hilt with peeps towing some big ass boat up to Maine for their summer vacation.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

i hear ya, its bad down here.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 17, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I am guilty of being excited that there is a Starbucks opening here. However, I do much prefer Aub's homemade mochas.



Hobbes has a secret recipe!?! PLEASE PM ME THE RECIPE HOBBES OLE BUDDY. I've been searching for a good one.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 17, 2005)

The thing is, unless you're going into warzones there's no need for a hummer.   SUVs/4x4s do have use for some 



> No, I think you might be hi



Huh?  Well ok it's just from what you said you weren't speaking about the same people.  

I think the fact that people drive to school in america is laughable anyway.  I remember I read this article once where this guy from england moved out to america.  He invited his next door neighbours around and the _walked! _


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

i completly agree man. i walked a rode a bike to school.


----------



## Picksure (Aug 17, 2005)

filled up last thursday. $1.16 per litre. about $4.64 per US gallon. on the bright side, the job i started is a 20 min walk. so far i am enjoying the exercise and its like money in the bank.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 17, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> The thing is, unless you're going into warzones there's no need for a hummer.   SUVs/4x4s do have use for some
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I just got that story wrong and it probably didn't make sense.  What I mean to sy was:

I read this article once where this guy from england moved out to america.  He invited his next door neighbours around and the* drove! *


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 17, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Ok I just got that story wrong and it probably didn't make sense.  What I mean to sy was:
> 
> I read this article once where this guy from england moved out to america.  He invited his next door neighbours around and the* drove! *



It's called freedom...if they've got the money who cares?


----------



## errant_star (Aug 17, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I don't know the conversion...but someone told me that gas in Canada right now is about $4.50 gal (It's 1.03/liter in my city)... :shock:
> 
> Why it's so much cheaper in the US...I don't know. Most of the price is just tax up here. Stupid Government.
> 
> It's especially hard to swallow here in Alberta, where a large portion of the oil & gas comes out of the ground.


 
It's up to $1.05 / litre here

sucks  

Soon my crap *ss job won't be worth the gas I have to spend to get the and the child care I have to pay while I'm there :meh:


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> heres the deal, if you need the space or the functionality of an SUV, then go for it. its the same with photogoddess and her big ass truck.



Hahahaha - you've seen first hand how I haul crap with that truck so no offense taken.  Even I'm considering retiring my big ass truck except for essential business related stuff and buying a more fuel efficient Toyota. As for diesel, it's $3.09 a gallon at the cheap places here in So Cal. No idea why though. :scratch:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 18, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> It's called freedom...if they've got the money who cares?



I take it you're from America. Well when everyone in America is clinically obese through lack of exercise and the children of America having no choice over how they are made to behave (not walking places, eating crappy fast food all the time) then they will care when they can't run any more and grow up to have various medical conditions. And then if the blood flow isn't constricted enough to the mens penises and they actually manage to have kids and realise that they won't be able to play with them because they realise they are so fat they will get tired after a few seconds play then they will care, then everyone in America will care. Freedom seems to be an obsession with some Americans. Also the whole rest of the world care that America has the highest amount of of green house gas emissions in the world at around 36%. You have freedom nd you use it to **** on the people in the world who don't have it and who global warming effects the most.

Great Going America :smileys:


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

America has a dream.

'I HAVE DREAM' they say.

You know why the rest of the world doesn't have a dream?












....they're awake!

No but seriously, Daniel...wtf are you on about mate?

Aren't the mods/admins American?

Can't diss the land of the free when you're in it so to speak.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 18, 2005)

> Can't diss the land of the free when you're in it so to speak.




 Either you're being clever there or don't realise how you contradicted yourself.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 18, 2005)

no its cool bace..everyone has a voice here. we will just change titles if we want to get back at someone for saying something 

im gonna get a civic soon anyways.


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Either you're being clever there or don't realise how you contradicted yourself.


 
Clever is my middle name.


....next to danger.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 18, 2005)

I like this board, good job 

Ok then bace explain how you were clever...


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I like this board, good job
> 
> Ok then bace explain how you were clever...


 
Can't diss the land of the free when you're in it?

It's a contradiction of the very principles America chooses to uphold.




...not only that but I actually dissed America myself.

Now, do I always have to explain my comic relief to you people?

fak!


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> no its cool bace..everyone has a voice here. we will just change titles if we want to get back at someone for saying something
> 
> im gonna get a civic soon anyways.


 
Make sure you get one of these stylin spoilers and you'll be just fine.

As you can see...this guy parked in the right spot.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry bace it's just you act like this guy who used to go on a different board to this called Faisal (you can imagine the nick name he got) and he was really stupid but you obviously aren't


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Sorry bace it's just you act like this guy who used to go on a different board to this called Faisal (you can imagine the nick name he got) and he was really stupid but you obviously aren't


 
I understand, it's a common misconception with me.

I usually do act like a complete moron, but just for effect.

*slinks back in to hangover, and consequent stupidnesss...*


----------



## Meysha (Aug 18, 2005)

Holy crap Ian... you're paying 130 cents a litre!! Today I saw a price for 110 cents, but I filled up yesterday and it was 108.... usually it's around 106 if you pick the right day and time.

We're lucky though coz mum and dad salary sacrifice all the fuel we buy so it saves a fair bit - especially seeing as though we have three cars at the moment. That's a lot of fuel.

A couple of years ago they brought out a fuel made from sugar cane - seeing as though we grow so much of the damn stuff here - and sugar prices are so low as well. I guess the farmers are trying to make money any way they can. But I'm too scared to put it in my car... I figured I'd wait about 10 years and see if any cars were coming in with buggered up engines before I use it. And hell by then something better will probably have come along.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 18, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Holy crap Ian... you're paying 130 cents a litre!! Today I saw a price for 110 cents, but I filled up yesterday and it was 108.... usually it's around 106 if you pick the right day and time.



Bob Carr really f*cked it up for us NSW residents, Johnny Howard isn't helping either and the war in Iraq is just pissing everyone off. **********************


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry x-dawg, i dont like the guy either, but i had to edit that last little part


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 18, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> I might have the maths wrong here but our petrol costs around 88p/litre. That's about £4.14/Gallon ($7.48  )
> 
> Please tell me I worked it out wrong!!!



Nope, that is quite correct from what I know about gas ("petrol" ) prices over there.  Friend of mine that lives in England filled up his car last week and it cost him just over $80 (40 pounds?) :meh:

I'm dreading filling up my tank tonight. I only have a teensy Beetle, but that thing sucks gas like nothing!  For some reason the Diesel Beetles aren't sold here in California, so I'm stuck paying $2.74/gallon for regular grade.  When I fill up again in 5 days I'm sure it'll be even higher. As far as I'm concerned I spend so much money on gas just to get to work, I fit into the category of "poverty stricken" and should be eligible for government assistance! :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 18, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Clever is my middle name.
> 
> 
> ....next to danger.



My middle name actually will be danger in under two months... 

And, to quote your picture of the Civic....That is like my number one irk.  What sense does it make to put an aerodynamic fin that helps to hold down the rear wheels of a car as the speed increases....on a front wheel drive?  That has bothered me since the beginning of those things.


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> My middle name actually will be danger in under two months...
> 
> And, to quote your picture of the Civic....That is like my number one irk. What sense does it make to put an aerodynamic fin that helps to hold down the rear wheels of a car as the speed increases....on a front wheel drive? That has bothered me since the beginning of those things.


 
I call them shopping carts.

Or "Honda Civic Shopping Cart Edition"


----------



## Traci (Aug 18, 2005)

...we won't even go there about where they parked without a plate or a plackard! :angry1:


----------



## ferny (Aug 18, 2005)

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> Nope, that is quite correct from what I know about gas ("petrol" ) prices over there.  Friend of mine that lives in England filled up his car last week and it cost him just over $80 (40 pounds?) :meh:


http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/fuel/
£1 = $1.8
And it's gone up since then. It depends where you go. Lots of independent stations are going to have to close because their pumps don't register three figure numbers. They can't afford to replace the pumps so have to close.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it's a small price to pay considering what we're ALL doing (not just americans) to the enviroment. It's just gonna push to either ride bikes or come up with amore efficent fuel source...either way "the man" will make his grip.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 18, 2005)

These are actually some old news. I don't know of its present status.
http://www.bmwworld.com/hydrogen/
http://www.bmwworld.com/models/750hl.htm
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6089614/

My point is, technological advancements have brought us to where we are now. 
I do not see what would stop us now.


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 18, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> See ya later, Matt :mrgreen:
> 
> Yeah, it's expensive and it sucks. Our Suburban has a 40 gallon tank....Aubrey will be along shortly to tell you that we had to put in 30 gallons last night and it was $75. We decided to stop there for two reasons: A) the pump turns off and you have to reswipe the debit card B) He was afraid he might cry.
> 
> But, what can you do? In reality the gas mileage is about the same as our minivan but this has the added benefit of 4WD and living in the mountains it can be very useful. I suppose we could start charging the kids for rides :mrgreen:




When we got our drivers license and borrowing the folks car...  Dad would record the mileage and charge us the gas...  He records the pump information and knew the MPG...

Steve


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 18, 2005)

gas is free around here as far as i know...don't you guys have those little plastic cards that take care of everything?  

jkjk :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Aug 18, 2005)

I can't believe you guys are still talking about gas.

You should do what I used to do. 



Pump and dash...



....although it doesn't have the same phonetic ring as dine and dash


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 19, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I can't believe you guys are still talking about gas.
> 
> You should do what I used to do.
> 
> ...



I would if I could.  But the pumps don't work until you pay here   Saying that, I just returned from work and a trip to the gas station. Goodbye $30.12 for 5 more days of driving.


----------



## Corry (Aug 19, 2005)

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> I would if I could.  But the pumps don't work until you pay here   Saying that, I just returned from work and a trip to the gas station. Goodbye $30.12 for 5 more days of driving.



Am I reading this correctly?  You only pay $30 for 5 days worth of driving? HA! That's chump change.


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 19, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Am I reading this correctly?  You only pay $30 for 5 days worth of driving? HA! That's chump change.



Except that I'm accustomed to paying $20 for over 2 weeks worth, big diference :shock:


----------



## bace (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow....must be nice having a car.


----------



## Corry (Aug 19, 2005)

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> Except that I'm accustomed to paying $20 for over 2 weeks worth, big diference :shock:



Mine's more like $50 MINIMUM a week.  Imagine THAT! Yuck.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 19, 2005)

In News just at hand...

Some of you may remember a thread a while back where you posted the names of all the forums you browsed, well as It turns out I tend to browse a lot of Aussie car forums (Capt. Obvious) and I was just talking to a guy who Wholesales Performance Parts for Japanese cars (Subaru WRX, Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution, Toyota Supra...). Anyways, he came across my photobucket account, got in touch via MSN and asked me to photograph all his customer cars! 

That's only tip of the iceberg...I mentioned that I'd completed my studies in Retail operations and he asked me to sell performance parts via the car forums I browse! I accepted and now i'm waiting on my first package of parts to arrive.  He sells them to me at Wholesale price, I add my percentage and everyone is happy with the products.


----------



## bace (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet!

I could never make cars look that good.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 19, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> I might have the maths wrong here but our petrol costs around 88p/litre. That's about £4.14/Gallon ($7.48 )
> 
> Please tell me I worked it out wrong!!!


 
 Plastic, The maths right, I think we pay a lot less gas taxes. I believe the US federal gas tax is about 20-cent per gallon, plus state cents and local taxes. Florida is 8-cent per gallon. Not sure what my local gas tax is. I likely pay less that 40-cents tax per gallon. Dont you pay something like 40% to 50% gas taxes[font=&quot] [/font]


----------

